# Regionali Emilia Romagna e Calabria 2020



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.

In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.

In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).

*Exit poll e proiezioni in diretta tv, dalle ore 23:00 su Rai 1 con lo speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa, Rete 4 con Stasera Italia e La7 con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana. Dirette anche su Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione* fino all'ultimo voto **Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).



per tutti i sondaggi la Santelli è oltre il 50 a +20 sul CSX, ultimo voto dove?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> per tutti i sondaggi la Santelli è oltre il 50 a +20 sul CSX, ultimo voto dove?


Corretto, volevo mettere la frase alla parte del voto in Emilia.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).



Queste lezioni, soprattutto in Emilia Romagna hanno dimostrato l'intolleranza democratica della sinistra, praticamente hanno ostacolato tutti i comizi del centrodestra presentandosi sempre coi soliti cori a disturbare..atteggiamento vergognoso, di chi non rispetta gli altri.. 
Diversi poi i casi di locali dove Salvini aveva dato appuntamento per incontri coi suoi che hanno fatto trovare la saracinesca chiusa..naturalmente non per "avversione politica" ma perché ci sono stati episodi di insulti ai gestori e gente che prometteva di non mettere più piede in tali bar..

Rendiamoci conto..

Ah, bello il concertone del 1° Maggio bis al 19 Gennaio...sul palco, oltre alle sardelle i soliti volti della musica "alternativa"..che tristezza...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).



Vediamo vediamo... 

Mi sa che si ride forte...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).



.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Io non mi capacito di come in Emilia possa vincere il PD. Ha fatto una campagna elettorale piena di sceneggiate costruite ed imbarazzanti, come le Sardine, ed hanno passato il tempo ad attaccare ed insultare Salvini, per non parlare delle cose che hanno fatto a chi non la pensa come loro, vedi gli insulti a Mihajlovic. Non hanno proposto nulla, nulla!

Salvini, quanto meno, ha fatto il suo compitino. Certo, la sceneggiata del citofono era più che evitabile e non a caso, pure Feltri da Del Debbio ha detto che poteva farne a meno, ma non è comunque nulla in confronto alle figuracce rimediate dai "democra(ahah)tici".

Salvini queste elezioni le può solo perdere lui stesso visto che, come succede a livello nazionale, ha degli avversari politici ridicoli o, meglio, inesistenti.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non mi capacito di come in Emilia possa vincere il PD. Ha fatto una campagna elettorale piena di sceneggiate costruite ed imbarazzanti, come le Sardine, ed hanno passato il tempo ad attaccare ed insultare Salvini, per non parlare delle cose che hanno fatto a chi non la pensa come loro, vedi gli insulti a Mihajlovic. Non hanno proposto nulla, nulla!
> 
> Salvini, quanto meno, ha fatto il suo compitino. Certo, la sceneggiata del citofono era più che evitabile e non a caso, pure Feltri da Del Debbio ha detto che poteva farne a meno, ma non è comunque nulla in confronto alle figuracce rimediate dai "democra(ahah)tici".
> 
> Salvini queste elezioni le può solo perdere lui stesso visto che, come succede a livello nazionale, ha degli avversari politici ridicoli o, meglio, inesistenti.



Infatti è un punto a sfavore di Salvini. Ed è talmente macroscopico che viene da pensare alla malafede.

Poi c'è da dire una cosa: può anche darsi che i pensatori della Lega abbiano visto nelle loro analisi psicosociali che merita di più andare sul populismo da 4 soldi piuttosto che apparire seri e digniosi. Ed allora questo sarebbe agghiacciante, perché significa che la maggior parte dell'elettorato italiano, nella sua ignoranza (nell'accezione peggiore del termine) guarda più a queste cose.

Non ho nessuna difficoltà a pensarlo vero.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Sono molto curioso. Amici romagnoli mi dicono che la Borgonzoni è letteralmente impresentabike, e che questo è stato un grosso errore da parte del cdx... che rende incerto il voto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2020)

Per chi va a votare, attenzione ad eventuali brogli che sfruttano il voto disgiunto.

A scando di equivoci, se siete convinti del vostro candidato, fate due croci: uno sul simbolo e uno sul nome.
E se non vi frega nulla del partito, metette la croce solo sul nome.

Se mettete la croce solo su un simbolo del partito potrebbero fregarvi e fare poi un segno sul candidato opposto. Il voto sarebbe valido per regolamento e andrebbe al candidato da voi non sostenuto.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per chi va a votare, attenzione ad eventuali brogli che sfruttano il voto disgiunto.
> 
> A scando di equivoci, se siete convinti del vostro candidato, fate due croci: uno sul simbolo e uno sul nome.
> E se non vi frega nulla del partito, metette la croce solo sul nome.
> ...



cioè nei seggi potrebbero mettersi a votare le schede aggiungendo un altro segno? e come?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> cioè nei seggi potrebbero mettersi a votare le schede aggiungendo un altro segno? e come?



Trucco vecchio come il mondo durante gli spogli...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non mi capacito di come in Emilia possa vincere il PD. Ha fatto una campagna elettorale piena di sceneggiate costruite ed imbarazzanti, come le Sardine, ed hanno passato il tempo ad attaccare ed insultare Salvini, per non parlare delle cose che hanno fatto a chi non la pensa come loro, vedi gli insulti a Mihajlovic. Non hanno proposto nulla, nulla!
> 
> Salvini, quanto meno, ha fatto il suo compitino. Certo, la sceneggiata del citofono era più che evitabile e non a caso, pure Feltri da Del Debbio ha detto che poteva farne a meno, ma non è comunque nulla in confronto alle figuracce rimediate dai "democra(ahah)tici".
> 
> Salvini queste elezioni le può solo perdere lui stesso visto che, come succede a livello nazionale, ha degli avversari politici ridicoli o, meglio, inesistenti.



ma cosa c'entra il PD con le Sardine e gli insulti a Mihajlovic? ma che scrivete. Ma passate il tempo a fare le vittime voi leghisti? incredibile. forse per quello che in Emilia, popolo di gente estremamente pragmatica i "caxari verdi" non hanno mai fatto presa tra la gente


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trucco vecchio come il mondo durante gli spogli...



non lo conosco, come farebbero? dal punto di vista pratico intendo.


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *26 gennaio 2020*, si terranno le *elezioni regionali* in *Emilia Romagna* e *Calabria*. C'è tanta curiosità, in quanto, il loro esito può incidere sul futuro dell'attuale governo M5S-PD.
> 
> In Emilia Romagna, è testa a testa tra il presidente uscente *Stefano Bonaccini* (centro-sinistra) e *Lucia Borgonzoni* (centro-destra). Tra i candidati anche il M5S con Simone Benini. Stando ai sondaggi, che danno Bonaccini e Borgonzoni distanziati di pochissimi voti, c'è il serio rischio che la sinistra possa cedere un'altra storica roccaforte alla destra, dopo la sconfitta in Umbria.
> 
> In Calabria, si contendono la presidenza della regione *Jole Santelli* (centro-destra) e *Filippo Callipo* (centro-sinistra).



Chi vincerà dipenderà dall'affluenza...più sarà alta più sarà probabile che vinca la sinistra...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi vincerà dipenderà dall'affluenza...più sarà alta più sarà probabile che vinca la sinistra...


Per me è il contrario... poi dipende


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra il PD con le Sardine e gli insulti a Mihajlovic? ma che scrivete. Ma passate il tempo a fare le vittime voi leghisti? incredibile. forse per quello che in Emilia, popolo di gente estremamente pragmatica i "caxari verdi" non hanno mai fatto presa tra la gente


Leghista io? Mai votato Lega, fidati.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Emiliani e Calabresi state andando a votare?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Exit poll e proiezioni in diretta tv, dalle ore 23:00 su Rai 1 con lo speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa, Rete 4 con Stasera Italia e La7 con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana. Dirette anche su Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi vincerà dipenderà dall'affluenza...più sarà alta più sarà probabile che vinca la sinistra...



perchè? pensavo fosse il contrario. quelli disx a votare ci vanno sempre. aumentando significherebbe che gente neutrale si è convinta a dx


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Affluenza alle ore 12:00:

Oltre il 23% in Emilia Romagna (più del doppio rispetto alle precedenti regionali).
Più del 10% in Calabria, +2% rispetto al 2014.
*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza alle ore 12:00:
> 
> Oltre il 23% in Emilia Romagna (più del doppio rispetto alle precedenti regionali).
> Più del 10% in Calabria, +2% rispetto al 2014.
> *


Un aumento di affluenza è sempre proporzionale ad un voto di protesta. Chissà se, anche stavolta, è così.


----------



## mil77 (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè? pensavo fosse il contrario. quelli disx a votare ci vanno sempre. aumentando significherebbe che gente neutrale si è convinta a dx



Perché questa volta quelli Pro Salvini voteranno di sicuro, dipende da quanti di quelli contro Salvini vanno a votare. Se poi con l'affluenza alta vince il centro destra vuol dire che in realtà non sono mai stati punto a punto e alcuni di quelli che votano Salvini non lo dicono x non aver problemi


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Emanuele Fiano del PD, con un tweet abbastanza criptico, sembra già cantare sconfitta. Il post recita "Non lamentatevi poi" ed è stato pubblicato alle 11:57.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Emanuele Fiano del PD, con un tweet abbastanza criptico, sembra già cantare sconfitta. Il post recita "Non lamentatevi poi" ed è stato pubblicato alle 11:57.*


Aggiungo che i commenti al post sono quasi tutti degli sfottò contro il PD e le Sardine.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Emanuele Fiano del PD, con un tweet abbastanza criptico, sembra già cantare sconfitta. Il post recita "Non lamentatevi poi" ed è stato pubblicato alle 11:57.*



Madonna questo...


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2020)

Non devo votare oggi ma purtroppo sono anni che sono costretto votare i meno peggio. E' così solo per me o ci sono altri utenti come me che non sono schierati a destra o a sinistra o al M5S? Io se dovessi votare oggi le politiche non saprei chi votare... voterei quello meno peggio, quello che in campagna elettorale esporrebbe un programma ben preciso e non la basasse nell'insultare gli avversari politici. La cosa però è tristissima, non lo pensate anche voi? La domanda è: chi è il meno peggio oggi? Non so rispondere


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2020)

L'affluenza è cresciuta in modo esponenziale ovunque, ma i trend mettono in evidenza come i maggiori aumenti, in proporzione, stiano avvenendo nelle grandi città, a Bologna e Modena in particolare.
Segno che Bonaccini dovrebbe essere avanti


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè? pensavo fosse il contrario. quelli disx a votare ci vanno sempre. aumentando significherebbe che gente neutrale si è convinta a dx


In teoria è così, ma in questo caso è difficile fare previsioni perché il confronto è con precedenti elezioni regionali che avevano fatto registrare un’affluenza del 37,7%, il 30% in meno rispetto a quelle ancora precedenti. Oggi sono quelli di “sinistra” che tornano a votare o quelli di “destra” che vanno votare in massa. Boh! Lo sapremo fra otto ore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché questa volta quelli Pro Salvini voteranno di sicuro, dipende da quanti di quelli contro Salvini vanno a votare. Se poi con l'affluenza alta vince il centro destra vuol dire che in realtà non sono mai stati punto a punto e *alcuni di quelli che votano Salvini non lo dicono x non aver problemi*



è così di certo. 

ormai bisogna nascondersi come quando c'era il regime. infatti il regime c'è ancora ma al contrario di quel che si dice.
esplosione dei voti per me significa dx.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'affluenza è cresciuta in modo esponenziale ovunque, ma i trend mettono in evidenza come i maggiori aumenti, in proporzione, stiano avvenendo nelle grandi città, a Bologna e Modena in particolare.
> Segno che Bonaccini dovrebbe essere avanti


Se è come dici tu, significa che le "Sardine" avrebbero compiuto la loro missione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In teoria è così, ma in questo caso è difficile fare previsioni perché il confronto è con precedenti elezioni regionali che avevano fatto registrare un’affluenza del 37,7%, il 30% in meno rispetto a quelle ancora precedenti. Oggi sono quelli di “sinistra” che tornano a votare o quelli di “destra” che vanno votare in massa. Boh! Lo sapremo fra otto ore.



io non ho mai conosciuto uno di sx che non va a votare...

vedremo, come dici tu.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Il profilo social della Lega: "Attenti ai trucchi. Mettete la croce sia sul simbolo del partito che sul rettangolo con sopra il nome del candidato".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il profilo social della Lega: "Attenti ai trucchi. Mettete la croce sia sul simbolo del partito che sul rettangolo con sopra il nome del candidato".*


Aveva ragione [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]  .


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Emanuele Fiano del PD, con un tweet abbastanza criptico, sembra già cantare sconfitta. Il post recita "Non lamentatevi poi" ed è stato pubblicato alle 11:57.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il profilo social della Lega: "Attenti ai trucchi. Mettete la croce sia sul simbolo del partito che sul rettangolo con sopra il nome del candidato".*



.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Elezioni assolutamente irrilevanti ed inutili. Pd e Lega sono partiti identici nelle politiche economiche, differenti solo per i presunti nemici che affermano di voler contrastare.


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non ho mai conosciuto uno di sx che non va a votare...
> 
> vedremo, come dici tu.



Alle scorse regionali in Emilia- Romagna non andarono. Bonaccini vinse con 600mila voti, tutti i predecessori vinsero con oltre un milione di voti. 
Secondo me con un candidato di “destra” più carismatico e una minore esposizione di Salvini(che potrebbe aver innescato una reazione da parte di quegli elettori di “sinistra” che alle precedenti elezioni non hanno voluto votare Bonaccini), il pd avrebbe perso al 100%. 
Nella situazione attuale, invece, è impossibile fare previsioni.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Alle scorse regionali in Emilia- Romagna non andarono. Bonaccini vinse con 600mila voti, tutti i predecessori vinsero con oltre un milione di voti.
> Secondo me con un candidato di “destra” più carismatico e una minore esposizione di Salvini(che potrebbe aver innescato una reazione da parte di quegli elettori di “sinistra” che alle precedenti elezioni non hanno voluto votare Bonaccini), il pd avrebbe perso al 100%.
> Nella situazione attuale, invece, è impossibile fare previsioni.



Perché ancora non avete capito, voi "democratici".

Non si sta votando pro-Salvini.

Si sta votando contro i pro-Soros, pro-Carola, pro-Merkel, pro-Macron, pro-degrado.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Elezioni assolutamente irrilevanti ed inutili. Pd e Lega sono partiti identici nelle politiche economiche, differenti solo per i presunti nemici che affermano di voler contrastare.



esiste solo l'economia al mondo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> esiste solo l'economia al mondo?



essendo limitate le risorse l'economia gioca un ruolo centrale nella vita di tutti


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> esiste solo l'economia al mondo?



No, ma almeno è qualcosa di concreto. A differenza di scemenze come l’emergenza odio, la teoria gender, la sostituzione etnica, il fasciopatriarcato ed altri animali mitologici che ricoprono il 95% delle campagne elettorali dei due partiti citati.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, ma almeno è qualcosa di concreto. A differenza di scemenze come l’emergenza odio, la teoria gender, la sostituzione etnica, il fasciopatriarcato ed altri animali mitologici che ricoprono il 95% delle campagne elettorali dei due partiti citati.



Mi spiace, ma così è troppo banalizzata la cosa.

Vado a sensazione, ma il 98% dell'origine di codesti "mali" è la proiezione superficiale che fa le gente su problemi di ordine economico e di condizione sociale generica.

Se non esistessero problematiche con il trovare lavoro e retribuzione, e se tutti vivessero in un mondo fatto di pace e sostenibilità, molta meno gente si lamenterebbe. Quando invece si vedono schiere di disperati che lavorano a 2 lire, e sostituiscono occupazione, e su cui i potentati fanno leva per abbassare il livello della qualità di vita, le cose starebbero in modo molto diverso.

Poi tu mi puoi dire che confondo la causa con l'effetto, e questo può essere vero, ma gli argomenti sono molto più interdipendenti. Se la gente vive tranquilla e si sente più sicura, lavora meglio, ruba meno, corrompe meno, investe di più, e migliora il background economico globale, come in un circolo virtuoso.

A mio parere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, ma almeno è qualcosa di concreto. A differenza di scemenze come l’emergenza odio, la teoria gender, la sostituzione etnica, il fasciopatriarcato ed altri animali mitologici che ricoprono il 95% delle campagne elettorali dei due partiti citati.



pensa che per me è tutto il contrario. ti riempiono la testa su teorie e zozzerie economiche sparate a caso per farti credere uno che ne capisce e che va a votare il giusto quando in realtà i veri problemi dipendono per pochissimo dall'economia.

il lavoro non c'è ed è colpa dell'economia, quindi ti propinano teorie cianfrusaglia come soluzioni.. non sarebbe più facile far entrare meno immigrati e proibire gli straordinari? eh no perchè così ci perdono quelli delle grandi aziende è..
sicurezza... far rispettare le leggi e far entrare meno criminali potrebbe essere un buon inizio, senza star tanto li a parlare di economia.
droghe leggere e prostitute tassate porterebbero soldi e meno delinquenza, non c'è bisogno di prestiti o assurde manovre, ma chissà perchè non lo fanno...
mafia... fanno ridere. se vogliono glielo dice chiunque chi sono i capi mafiosi e dove abitano. vai la con un carro armato e gli butti giù la casa con loro dentro. ma lo faranno mai? no, faranno finta che si nascondono ed ogni tanto ne prendono 5 o 6 e gridano al miracolo.
vogliamo parlare dell'ambiente? respiriamo dio solo sa cosa tutti i giorni per consentire ai ricchi di esser ancora più ricchi.

potremmo continuare fino a domani. tranquillo, anche se è gran parte il programma della lega so benissimo che anche se va al governo non fa un tubo di questa roba.


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché ancora non avete capito, voi "democratici".
> 
> Non si sta votando pro-Salvini.
> 
> Si sta votando contro i pro-Soros, pro-Carola, pro-Merkel, pro-Macron, pro-degrado.


Io pensavo si stesse votando per l’elezione del presidente della Regione... Mi devi fare qualche ripetizione di complottismo. 
A ogni modo, mi sembra verosimile che la sovraesposizione di Salvini possa(POSSA) aver portato a un ricompattamento delle fila della “ditta”. Tutto sta a vedere quale sia il livello di insoddisfazione dei cittadini dell’Emilia-Romagna verso la classe dirigente del pd. In questo momento, l’unica cosa certa è che l’ipotesi di una sconfitta del pd non pare inverosimile, come invece lo sarebbe stato pochi anni fa.

Ps: mi dai del “democratico” ma, se ti ho detto che per me potere al popolo è troppo di destra, dovresti capire che una sconfitta del pd in Emilia-Romagna mi darebbe una discreta goduria(discreta solo perché non c’è Renzi alla guida del pd): sarebbe la conclusione che io profetizzo da Veltroni in poi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Affluenza boom in Emilia Romagna: quasi il 59%.

In Calabria il 35%.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto è circolato su Whatsapp un presunto exit poll da YouTrend, poi da loro smentito, dove si dava la Borgonzoni in vantaggio. Mentre su Telegram, su segnalazioni di vari utenti su twitter, un altro che dava in vantaggio Bonaccini di 5 punti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto è circolato su Whatsapp un presunto exit poll da YouTrend, poi da loro smentito, dove si dava la Borgonzoni in vantaggio. Mentre su Telegram, su segnalazioni di vari utenti su twitter, un altro che dava in vantaggio Bonaccini di 5 punti.


Se Salvini perde, deve fare solamente mea culpa per il candidato che ha messo. La sinistra ha fatto di tutto per perderle queste elezioni.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

*La solita Repubblica parla di grande affluenza grazie all'effetto Sardine *


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque, gli exit poll possono pure ingannare. Stiamo parlando di una regione rossa dalla testa ai piedi, quindi magari chi vota CDX non lo dice, oppure dice Bonaccini pure se non è vero. Visto il testa a testa, mi sa che bisognerà affidarsi alle proiezioni.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2020)

io ancora non ho capito come funzionano i brogli con il voto disgiunto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Augusto Minzolini shock, rompe il silenzio elettorale e nel pomeriggio rivela su Twitter gli exit-poll, con un messaggio in codice.
"La ricetta vera: tortellini rossi avanti di tre cucchiai su quelli al pesto".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Augusto Minzolini shock, rompe il silenzio elettorale e nel pomeriggio rivela su Twitter gli exit-pool, con un messaggio in codice.
> "Tortellini rossi avanti di tre cucchiai su quelli al pesto".*


Si lo dicono un pò tutti su twitter, dove sto verificando. Bonaccini avanti dai tre ai cinque punti. Poi parlano di un Mentana tutto sorridente (e a lui gli exit poll arrivano per primo, come penso pure ad altri giornalisti).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Ora ci sorbiremo le sardine, che si prenderanno il merito di aver portato alla vittoria la sinistra ed aver allontanato l'Emilia Romagna dal "pericolo" Salvini  . Maronn!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si lo dicono un pò tutti su twitter, dove sto verificando. Bonaccini avanti dai tre ai cinque punti. Poi parlano di un Mentana tutto sorridente (e a lui gli exit poll arrivano per primo, come penso pure ad altri giornalisti).



Merito di sicuro del voto disgiunto. D'altronde la borgonzoni è una completa rincoglionita


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Merito di sicuro del voto disgiunto. D'altronde la borgonzoni è una completa rincoglionita


Appunto, autogol di Salvini. O probabilmente, non aveva altri da candidare. In Emilia Romagna, come in molte altre regioni del nord, votano soprattutto la persona e la sua credibilità. Cioè, la Borgonzoni è divenuta nota alle cronache per essere schiaffeggiata da una rom e da questo. Un pò troppo poco...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

Si dice che il m5s sia tipo al 2%...


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Merito di sicuro del voto disgiunto. D'altronde la borgonzoni è una completa rincoglionita


Legalmente è possibile Bonaccini governatore con stragrande maggioranza della Lega.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Legalmente è possibile Bonaccini governatore con stragrande maggioranza della Lega.


Si parla da tempo di questa possibilità. In ogni caso, bisognerà guardare le proiezioni per avere un quadro veramente concreto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto, autogol di Salvini. O probabilmente, non aveva altri da candidare. In Emilia Romagna, come in molte altre regioni del nord, votano soprattutto la persona e la sua credibilità. Cioè, la Borgonzoni è divenuta nota alle cronache per essere schiaffeggiata da una rom e da questo. Un pò troppo poco...



in emilia romagna voderebbero PD anche se il candidato fosse hitler. inventerebbero una scusa e diventerebbe la persona più democratica del mondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in emilia romagna voderebbero PD anche se il candidato fosse hitler. inventerebbero una scusa e diventerebbe la persona più democratica del mondo.




Considera che a Bologna per le europee mi pare, votarono Casini candidato col PD. Fa te che roba indegna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo me non c'entrano né la Borgonzoni, né il voto disgiunto, né le sardine.

L'errore di Salvini è stato alla base, cioé fare del voto in Emilia un test nazionale e un sondaggio su sé stesso.
Conosco la mia regione e lo dico da mesi, qui la sinistra non avrebbe mai perso, nemmeno se avessero candidato Gesù Cristo.

Poi oh, tutto può succedere, ricordo che per gli exit poll andai a letto con la Clinton avanti di 5 punti e la mattina ho acceso la Tv scoprendo Trump alla Casa Bianca.

Ma in questo caso rimarrei ancora più sorpreso di un risultato diverso da quello anticipato.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in emilia romagna voderebbero PD anche se il candidato fosse hitler. inventerebbero una scusa e diventerebbe la persona più democratica del mondo.


In questo caso la storia è diversa, Bonaccini ha governato bene ma la gente voleva cambiare per fare un dispetto al governo. Ma vista la candidata, preferisce fare un voto disgiunto. Se vince la Lega, ma allo stesso tempo Bonaccini, si conferma il fatto che la colpa era la candidata.

Proprio ieri ho letto su un sito che, se Salvini avesse candidato un volto più presentabile, sarebbe successo come in Umbria e non ci sarebbe stato nemmeno un testa a testa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In questo caso la storia è diversa, Bonaccini ha governato bene ma la gente voleva cambiare per fare un dispetto al governo. Ma vista la candidata, preferisce fare un voto disgiunto. Se vince la Lega, ma allo stesso tempo Bonaccini, si conferma il fatto che la colpa era la candidata.
> *
> Proprio ieri ho letto su un sito che, se Salvini avesse candidato un volto più presentabile, sarebbe successo come in Umbria e non ci sarebbe stato nemmeno un testa a testa.*




Sono convinto pure io di questa ipotesi. Parliamo di una che non viene votata manco dal padre, dichiarazioni sue! Come si fa?
Possibile non ci fosse nessuno di meglio?


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Legalmente è possibile Bonaccini governatore con stragrande maggioranza della Lega.



È possibile(e probabile) che la lega prenda più voti, è impossibile che la lega abbia la maggioranza in assemblea in caso di vittoria di Bonaccini. Qualche post fa ho riportato il testo della legge elettorale regionale che nella peggior delle ipotesi assegna 27 seggi su 50 alle liste che appoggiano il candidato vincitore.


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io ancora non ho capito come funzionano i brogli con il voto disgiunto


Se, ad esempio, c’è una scheda in cui è stata votata solo una lista ma nessun candidato alla presidenza, è TEORICAMENTE possibile che successivamente venga aggiunta una X sul nome di uno dei candidati alla presidenza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono convinto pure io di questa ipotesi. Parliamo di una che non viene votata manco dal padre, dichiarazioni sue! Come si fa?
> Possibile non ci fosse nessuno di meglio?



E' una donna liberale, che pure accusa di maschilismo chi la critica. Non c'era di meglio per attirare i voti indecisi o ex-PD.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se, ad esempio, c’è una scheda in cui è stata votata solo una lista ma nessun candidato alla presidenza, è TEORICAMENTE possibile che successivamente venga aggiunta una X sul nome di uno dei candidati alla presidenza.



si quello è chiaro. volevo capire proprio a livello pratico come avverrebbe la cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Già mi aspetto il titolone di Repubblica, in prima pagina, che parlerà di "Effetto sardine", se confermati i (presunti) exit poll.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

È iniziato Vespa su Rai 1. Tra poco, parte Mentana su La7.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Tra 5 minuti, il primo exit poll. Alle 23:40, il secondo exit poll e da mezzanotte le proiezioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Dai, manca poco!


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Tecne: Bonaccini avanti di 3 punti su Bergonzoni.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

Ma gli exit poll sui partiti non li danno? Solo quelli del candidato?


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma gli exit poll sui partiti non li danno? Solo quelli del candidato?



No, perché vince il candidato, non la coalizione. Quindi non hanno molto senso.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

qua si parla solo di pd e lega,ma la questione 5stelle non è secondaria perchè il pd è solo la stampella e la maggioranza relativa in parlamento è del M5S.
anche in Calabria vedo a stento che entrano in consiglio regionale,mentre al sud hanno il loro serbatoio di voti.
ok non vincere perchè non si coalizzano con le leggi da magnaccioni regionali facendosi appoggiare da altri,tranne la tragica parentesi umbra,ma un conto è perdere di un soffio come in Sicilia e ben altro sono i risultati recenti.
in Sardegna il dato non era diverso di molto dalla Calabria,tra qualche mese ci sarà la Puglia che è molto importante.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Gli exit poll erano chiari, se ne parlava da ore.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> qua si parla solo di pd e lega,ma la questione 5stelle non è secondaria perchè il pd è solo la stampella e la maggioranza relativa in parlamento è del M5S.
> anche in calabria vedo a stento che entrano in consiglio regionale,mentre al sud hanno il loro serbatoio di voti.
> ok non vincere perchè non si coalizzano con le leggi da magnaccioni regionali facendosi appoggiare da altri,tranne la tragica parentesi umbra,ma un conto è perdere di un soffio come in sicilia e ben altro sono i risultati recenti.



Vabbè, ma ormai sono strafiniti. Non vanno manco più tenuti in considerazione.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

*SWG da Mentana: "Prima proiezione flash alle 23:35 circa. Prima proiezione vera, 10 minuti prima della mezzanotte".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, perché vince il candidato, non la coalizione. Quindi non hanno molto senso.




Be però è un dato che servirebbe. Sarebbe interessante vedere il distacco tra il candidato e le liste che lo sostengono.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma ormai sono strafiniti. Non vanno manco più tenuti in considerazione.



eh ma loro hanno i seggi più degli altri,anche con la diaspora e le espulsioni
se implode il M5S cade il governo,anche con un pd che tiene.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be però è un dato che servirebbe. Sarebbe interessante vedere il distacco tra il candidato e le liste che lo sostengono.



Il fatto è che gli Exit Poll preferiscono concentrarsi sui dati più rilevanti. Alle politiche si vota la coalizione quindi si prendono i dati dei partiti, ad elezioni di questo tipo solo i dati sui candidati. A quel punto si aspettano le proiezioni e basta per altri dati.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh ma loro hanno i seggi più degli altri,anche con la diaspora e le espulsioni
> se implode il M5S cade il governo,anche con un pd che tiene.


Si, da domani succederà qualcosa comunque nel governo. Il PD ha promesso che, in caso di vittoria, farà un assedio in Rai e farà togliere l'AD Salini (messo dai grillini) e ci metteranno un loro uomo. Io penso che alla fine avverrà l'ammucchiata, come voluto da Zingaretti. Molti grillini, pur di non perdere la poltrona, passeranno al PD o quel che ne sarà.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque CSX sessista. Contro una candidata donna del CDX dovevano usare il solito riguardo e candidare la Carola.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh ma loro hanno i seggi più degli altri,anche con la diaspora e le espulsioni
> se implode il M5S cade il governo,anche con un pd che tiene.



Il m5s è finito per sempre. Non si riprenderà mai più, distrutto tutto con quella scelta demente di fare il governo col PD. Diventeranno la sgualdrina del PD al governo ora, perché sanno che se si torna a votare al massimo possono ambire a un 5% qualunque stravolgimento facciano


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

interessante quanto sta dicendo questa giornalista da Mentana.
salvini potrebbe aver risvegliato i dormienti dell'emilia che già da anni davano segnali di insofferenza verso quel mondo di centro-sinistra.
farlo passare come un voto contro o pro salvini ha messo d'accordo varie correnti che invece non concordano con molte altre faccende,oltre a far nascere le sardine che sono uscite da lì

in effetti potrebbe aver fatto un autogoal regionale e creato un problema nazionale (sardine).
vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Su La7 elogio alle sardine  .


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque CSX sessista. Contro una candidata donna del CDX dovevano usare il solito riguardo e candidare la Carola.


Ho deciso che per il tuo compleanno ti regalerò in threesome con Carola e Josè Mauri.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Io vado a dormire. Continuerò a guardare a letto, quindi aggiornate voi.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su La7 elogio alle sardine  .



Roba davvero imbarazzante LaSetta


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh ma loro hanno i seggi più degli altri,anche con la diaspora e le espulsioni
> se implode il M5S cade il governo,anche con un pd che tiene.



Repubblica ha provato a destabilizzarli mesi fa con il finto pizzino di Salvini che diceva di non attaccare i cinque stelle. Non dimentichiamo le pernacchie piddine quando i cinque stelle chiesero l'alleanza (M5S da 33 a 25 prima dell'accordo con la lega e la lega da 17 a 27 prima di andare al governo).
Un vero partito scorpione. Anche Di Pietro e Vendola ne sanno qualcosa.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2020)

poi basta vedere il messaggio che viene dato dall'assenza di ospiti 5stelle nei vari programmi che stanno parlando di elezioni.
unici collegamenti con quartier generale di centro-destra e centro-sinistra.
e non sono ignorati come al tempo del rintronato presidente "non sento il boom"

certo,Di Maio può sempre dire che dipenda dagli elettori sulla piattaforma che hanno deciso di andare da soli al contrario dell'Umbria condannandoli alla sconfitta


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2020)

*Rai: Bonaccini in vantaggio di 5 punti in Emilia.

In Calabria Cdx a valanga. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2020)

Assurdo che Salvini abbia reso l'Emilia Romagna un sondaggio nazionale sul governo e su di lui. 
Assurdo, masochismo totale.

Errore da dilettante che gli costerà carissimo. Lo stesso errore di Renzi con il referendum.
Da domani abbiamo un governo PD-sardine centrico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2020)

Dalla prima proiezione Bonaccini sta 10 punti sopra la leghista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dalla prima proiezione Bonaccini sta 10 punti sopra la leghista.



Forza Italia al 2% secondo Mentana.
Da domani si uniscono a Renzi e vanno al governo, rafforzandolo.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2020)

vespa "avete già notizia dei voti di questa città o quella?"

AHAHAHAH

in Italia dopo poche decine di minuti dalla chiusura delle urne questo chiede i conteggi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Dati ufficiali: 1 sezione scrutinata a reggio emilia.. borgonzoni avanti64 voti a 53... hihihi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2020)

*Proiezione di Vespa: Bonaccini avanti di due punti in Emilia

In Calabria cdx avanti di più di 20 punti.*


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Proiezione di Vespa: Bonaccini avanti di due punti in Emilia
> 
> In Calabria cdx avanti di più di 20 punti.*



.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2020)

e Taiani come sta gasato ?
pensa che ci siamo dimenticati che vi spartite i candidati con ambarabacicicoco con fratelli d'Italia e lega
non c'è nessun merito,forza Italia sparirà con la morte di Silvio

che degrado di persona e questo stava tra i massimi esponenti europei,pensate voi.

"adesso inizierà la lotta all'ndrangheta,alla disoccupazione,per i giovani calabresi...." poi sfumato da vespa e lui a recitare il copione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Proiezione di Vespa: Bonaccini avanti di due punti in Emilia
> 
> In Calabria cdx avanti di più di 20 punti.*




Mentana da 10 punti di distacco e vespa solo 2? 

C'è aria di taroccamento pesante da qualche parte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mentana da 10 punti di distacco e vespa solo 2?
> 
> C'è aria di taroccamento pesante da qualche parte



Tecné ne dà 4-5, la verità starà nel mezzo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Dati ufficiali emilia.. 2 sezioni su 4520 cdx 112 voti e csx 70


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Gennaio 2020)

3 sezioni.. cdx 342 csx 220


----------

